# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  St. Mary mi come from concert

## butterfly

I would like to know if anyone have the dates for this event in August 2012.

----------


## Cali

The show happens every year on August 5th, however the show confirmation and line up haven't been announced yet.

----------


## Cali

Show has been confirmed by Capleton's management, however the line up of artists has not yet been announced.  Here's the link: http://capletonmusic.com/news/st-mar...ld-august-5th/

----------


## steadyska

this show is taking place in anotto bay, which is one hour and half drive from ocho rios..
i am going too this year, i will be living from st ann s bay with 3 other persons, do you want to join us?
we plan to go early cause after it is really packed,i even have a friend performing there as a dj,this is a huge show with big and small artist that can never finish!!!
on the same day in ocho rios there is the seafood festival,but if i have to choose this is definitely capleton show!!!!

----------


## bahia13

who is performing for the seafood festival?

----------


## steadyska

i don t know this year, they are saying that rather late, sometimes beenie man and D angel were performing,but not a long list of artists!
comparing to that the show in st mary has too much artists performing, they fight for the stage!

----------


## butterfly

I was just considering if anyone have any idea of the artist lineup for St. Mary Mi Come From Concert.

----------


## Cali

Lineup listed here, show taking place Sun 5 August: www.facebook.com/AStMaryMiComeFrom

Click on the link below to see the 2012 flyer/lineup.  1000JMD general admission, 2000JMD VIP access.  Pay at the gate.  9am to 3pm kids are admitted for the family festivities (kids are free) and stageshow starts at 7pm.https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...77404588_n.jpg

----------


## Littlemizz

The show was cancelled on the original date due to the weather and was rescheduled for the 19th, just wondering if anyone made it to it? I was looking to go but because it was changed to the day before i travelled home i decided not to!

----------


## butterfly

I attended the concert that was rescheduled for the 18th.  I was fortunate enough to be there because my flight left Jamaica on Aug. 20th.  It was a good concert.  I would've been highly upset if it was rescheduled for a date after I left Jamaica.

----------


## Littlemizz

So was it all it was hyped up to be? Who were the top acts? Was this your first time and would you go again?

----------


## butterfly

It was a good show, there is a poster with all the artists that was in the line-up.  This was my second time going and yes i would definitely go again.

----------

